# wie würdet ihr das machen?



## Gianduja (25. Februar 2002)

wie würdet ihr die effekte von ff machen?
finde das cover schon echt gut, würde mir gern sowas ähnliches nachbauen für meine seite


----------



## c0p (25. Februar 2002)

gibs viele effekte was willst du genau wissen`?


----------



## Mythos007 (25. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

den Besten Tip den ich Dir da geben kann
ist => Benutz deine """Fantasie""" 

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## Gianduja (25. Februar 2002)

zb mit der schrift:
die typen dahinter, einfach  die schrift transparent machen?


----------



## Gianduja (25. Februar 2002)

danke für den tip, mythos, aber am fantasie mangelt es nicht bei mir!
geht mir da eher um die umsetzung! deswegen ja meine frage!


----------



## Mythos007 (25. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

und nachdem du die schrift tranzparent hast musst
du noch die verschiedenen Bilder die unter der
Schriftebene liegen mit Hilfe der Farbsättigung
einfärben -> strg+u und ein Häckchen bei Färben...

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## Gianduja (25. Februar 2002)

danke dir, mythos, kann ich ja erstmal testen!


----------



## Gianduja (25. Februar 2002)

hm, kleiner tip, wie ich genau den hintergrund in den text bekomme?


----------



## c0p (25. Februar 2002)

mythos hat waas vergessen :

erst ma machste hältste strg gedrückt und drückst auf die textebene damit der text ausgewählt ist und dann kommt mit deinen gesichtern ziehst sie an die stellen wo du sie haben willst... mit mythos methode würden die gesichter über die buchstaben ränder ragen also meine methode ))

mfg  katze


----------



## Mythos007 (25. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen, chellaz Gianduja,

also - Ausgangssituation ist diese =>
Die Bilder der einzelnen Personen liegen
jetzt auf verschiedenen Ebenen ein wenig
versetzt und bereits eingefärbt (s.o.)
übereinander.

Nun erstellst Du eine neue Textebene und schreibst
mit einer coolen Schrift das wort "FINAL"

Danach klickst du mit der rechten Maustaste auf
die Textebene und danach auf den Menüpunkt
=> Ebene rastern...

Nun erstellst Du noch eine neue Ebene und füllst
diese mit der Farbe schwarz und ordnest sie so
an, dass sie über allen anderen liegt ...

danach klickst Du bei gedrückter "shift-Taste"
auf die eben erstellte Textebene (wir erinnern
uns an das Wort "FINAL") und danach drückst
du nur noch die Taste "entf" => *tataaaa*

N.S.: Dabei bleibt allerdings die schwarze
Ebene weiterhin ausgewählt ...

fertig...

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## c0p (25. Februar 2002)

wieso kompliziert wenns auch eifach geht ))

was soll denn bitte "chellaz"   heißen ??? hört sich außerdem schwul an )) nichts für ungut euer cop


----------



## Mythos007 (25. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen, chellaz COpa,

hömma Du Landei => „Chellaz" stammt ur-
sprünglich von dem griechischen Griechen
aus der „Bulliparade", desweiteren konnte
man ihn und sein „Chellaz" in dem Oscar-
gekrönten Film „Der Schuh des Manitu" bewundern
und zu guter letzt gibt es ja noch die Radio-
sendung => „Grillstube-Salunicki auf „einslive"
[105.50] - [107.00]

Da ich so fasziniert davon war und es noch bin
- habe ich es kurzer Hand abgekupfert und sein
„chellaz" nun zu meinem Leitspruch erkoren ...

Noch fragen - McFly ? 

Bis dann dann euer Mythos


N.S.: Sorry für das Offtopic Geschwafel hier ...


----------



## Gianduja (25. Februar 2002)

danke, mythos!
gut erklärt, schon wieder nen schritt weiter!


----------



## nanda (25. Februar 2002)

@gianduja
einfach, schnell und sehr flexibel bekommst du den hintergrund auch so in den text:
1. du schreibst deinen text in weißer schrift
2. die gesichterebene (oder mehrere) stellst du ÜBER die textebene 
3. durch alt+klick auf den strich zwischen der textebene und darüberliegender gesichterebene werden die ebenen gruppiert und die gesichter erscheinen nur durch den text

fertig.

du kannst jetzt nachträglich den text jederzeit verändern ohne zu rastern und brauchst auch nichts von der gesichterebene zu löschen.


----------



## Mythos007 (25. Februar 2002)

Chellaz zusammen,

wow - danke Nanda jetzt weiss ich endlich wozu
diese komische Gruppierenfunktion überhaubt da
ist ... 

Bis dann dann Mythos - man lernt nie aus !


----------



## subzero (25. Februar 2002)

also..dat mit dme text is denke ich dat einfachste!
wie dieser lichteffeckt gemacht..mhm..kein plan...denke mal vielleiht mit nem plug in..weil glaueb nich das das so mit ps geht..


----------

